# FEEEED  MEEEEEEEE!!



## K9Kirk (Apr 24, 2021)

Not great shots but still kinda cute.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 24, 2021)

Nice shooting..........


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 24, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice shooting..........



Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## PJM (Apr 24, 2021)

Definitely cute and worth the shots.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 24, 2021)

PJM said:


> Definitely cute and worth the shots.



Yep, thanks, Pete.


----------



## nokk (Apr 24, 2021)

nice shots


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 24, 2021)

Those are great, that first one especially. I can imagine the stubby little wings flapping with anticipation as the food comes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 25, 2021)

awww so sweet


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 25, 2021)

nokk said:


> nice shots





jeffashman said:


> Those are great, that first one especially. I can imagine the stubby little wings flapping with anticipation as the food comes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Photo Lady said:


> awww so sweet



Thanks to everyone.


----------

